# Need SUGGESTIONS in utilizing or make changes to pre-existing 3X8 layout to N scale



## fhss13 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi All...
I've been working on 3X8 HO Layout ( Combined 15" Radius HO Scale Dog Bone and G.S. & S R.R. Layout Pictures on link) http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.195911800427902.49565.100000272505236&type=3 
and Decided to scale down. the only problem, I had with the present layout, it only allowed me to run 4 axle and small steam engines such a 0-6-0. I currently have two MRC power controllers. I already have acquired over several Hundred of rolling stock in N scale.

Need SUGGESTIONS and IDEAS in utilizing or make changes to pre-existing 3X8 layout mountains or hills for N scale...


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Fifteen inch curves are tight for HO but generous for N,so unless you want more tracks than already are,simply pull the HO tracks and replace them with N scale trackage.Fifteen inch curves allow anything in N.If you like the looks of your existing mountains and hills,then leave them as they are,they'll look only bigger with N scale trains moving around.However,buildings,roads and other man made features will look too big.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad link?


----------



## fhss13 (Oct 10, 2011)

Im converting HO to N Scale, but looking for Ideas for Layout.... Please take a look of layout http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...2505236&type=3 
and giveme a suggestion... Thx


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Tried to look at it and all I get is this!







Just upload the pictures to here!


----------



## fhss13 (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.195911800427902.49565.100000272505236&type=3
this will do!!!!!! I believe...


----------



## fhss13 (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?albumid=145


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope on Facebook, no go same answer!
Link here is good though!
Wow that would be a tough conversion to get it to do anything other than what it does now.
You did manage to get a really nice HO layout to fit into a tiny space!
If your dead set on just converting it, take out the entire middle and reconfigure your runs and the layout then rebuild the center.
Instead of the back being inset, I would raise it up higher than every where else to give it a lot more depth. Maybe a large long trestle and or a high bridge over a river or canyon?


----------

